# ¿Que significa VA en la salida de una bateria?



## Limbo (Mar 9, 2010)

Buenas,

Siempre he tenido esa duda y nunca me he decidido a resolverla.

Cuando indican por ejemplo en una bateria 3,6VA max. ¿Que significa? ¿Voltaje Alterno? Que sentido tiene es si es en la salida..??

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 9, 2010)

volt-ampere.

es la unidad de la potencia aparente de una corriente electrica. en corriente continua, tu caso, es igual a la potencia.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 9, 2010)

Es la cantidad de corriente que puede proporcionar la bateria de manera sostenida por una unidad de tiempo que muchas veces depende del fabricante.

Edito y anexo:

Al parecer esto ha sido lo mas concreto que he encontrado sobre especificaciones de bateria:

ESPECIFICACIONES

Las especificaciones de las baterias deep cycle incluyen el cold cranking ampere (CCA). marine cranking ampere (MCA), la capacidad de reserva (RC) y amperes hora (Ah).
Cold Cranking Ampere (CCA)
La cantidad de corriente (amp) que una bateria a -17.8 grados centigrados puede proporcionar por 30 segundos y manteniendo cuando menos 7.2 volts en una bateria de 12 volts.
Marine Cranking Ampere (MCA)
La cantidad de corriente descargada de una bateria probada a 0 grados centigrados por 30 segundos y manteniendo al menos 7.2 volts en una bateria de 12 volts.
Capacidad de Reserva (RC)
La cantidad de tiempo que una bateria puede entregar 25 amp a 0 grados centigrados sin bajar de 10.5 volts en una bateria de 12 volts.
Amperes Hora (Ah)
Probada a 26 grados centigrados, es la cantida de corriente (en amp) que una bateria puede entregar multiplicada por la cantidad de horas sin bajar de 10.5 volts en una bateria de 12 volts.La mayoria de las baterias deep cycle estan marcadas a un rango de 20 horas. Ejemplo: una bateria de 100 Ah puede entregar 5 amp por 20 horas. ( amp x horas = Ah ).

Entonces, sigue quedando latente VA. Seguro que eso dice? no es Ah?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volt-ampere
En resumen: la potencia en watts.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 9, 2010)

Pero si la output es DC porque me sale esa indicacion?
Si fuera la output AC, que seria VA?lo mismo?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 9, 2010)

VA es la potencia, no tiene nada que ver si es para cc o ac


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 9, 2010)

elosciloscopio, estoy seguro que no es así tan sencillo como la potencia. Porque en DC el VA si es equivalente a la potencia porque el circuito es puramente resistivo. Pero en AC la cosa cambia porque no es puramente resistiva sino que también inductiva y capacitiva, ademas en este aparece otro agente como el Factor de Potencia. 

De todas maneras alguien que domine el tema nos puede ilustrar.


Limbo, publica el modelo exacto de la batería a ver mejor.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 9, 2010)

tan grande es la diferencia de AC a DC?

creo que eso de VA lo pone en casi todas las baterias

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 9, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> tan grande es la diferencia de AC a DC?
> 
> creo que eso de VA lo pone en casi todas las baterias
> 
> saludos



Tan grande como el hecho que los calculos de DC son unidimensionales(real), y los de AC son bidimencionales(real + imaginario).


----------



## Limbo (Mar 9, 2010)

> Limbo, publica el modelo exacto de la batería a ver mejor.


Tengo muchas baterias y adaptadores que indican eso. Me extraña que no sea tan comun.

No solo en baterias y adaptadores he visto VA sino que en interruptores tambien lo he visto..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Por una letra y tantos post, no son VA sino Ah (Amperioshora).

No tiene sentido en DC hablar de VA y no hay ningunba bateria de marca conocida o desconocida que indique la CAPACIDAD en VA sino mAh o Ah.

No liemos al personal.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 9, 2010)

En los interruptores, si es importante, pues te especifica la potencia maxima que soportan.
Tambien en los relevadores y contactores, y ahi si, independientemente de que tipo de corriente se refiera.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 9, 2010)

> No tiene sentido en DC hablar de VA y no hay ningunba bateria de marca conocida o desconocida que indique la CAPACIDAD en VA sino mAh o Ah.


¿Quien ha hablado de capacidad?
Tengo bastantes bateria que en la salida DC me indican VA y no, no hablo de los Ah.



> En los interruptores, si es importante, pues te especifica la potencia maxima que soportan.


Ok, entonces tomare VA como potencia maxima soportada.

Gracias.


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 9, 2010)

Pienso que existe otra definicion para VA en una bateria. Pero definitivamente no son voltamperes, puesto que este ultimo termino se refiere a la potencia aparente en los circuitos de corriente alterna, y no corriente directa.

La definicion de ptencia promedio matemaicamente es P=VIcos(x), donde VI es potencia aparente (unidades voltamperes), y cos(x) es el factor de potencia.
(refierase a circuitos electricos de Dorf-Svoboda, pag 652, para una explicacion m'as profunda).


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola.

Las baterías que he visto, todas tienen su especificaciones en inglés, por lo que, VA, no significa Voltaje Alterno, ya que en inglés será Alternate Voltage o AV, puede significar Volt-Amp.
Otra cosa que ya se ha mencionado, no tiene sentido en una fuente de CC (como una batería) hablar de voltaje alterno.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 11, 2010)

No veo por que los VA no puedan usarse para indicar potencia en CC.
De hecho, según la Ley de Watt, VxA=W (la potencia se mide en Watt).

Ahora que busco en Google empezé a dudar si existe la "Ley de Watt" (la cual la leí en un libro de electrónica). De todas formas, estoy seguro de que la idea es correcta.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Parece que nadie la creo...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio

Que raro, pensaba que era una ley o algo así.


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 11, 2010)

Podrías subir una foto de alguna de estas baterías?? Si tienes varias, sube algunas.

*PD*: O indicar que marca son, y de que tensión.

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 11, 2010)

> Otra cosa que ya se ha mencionado, no tiene sentido en una fuente de CC (como una batería) hablar de voltaje alterno.


Por eso no me cuadra que fuera voltaje alterno..

Comprobando valores, corresponde a la potencia, porque el producto del voltaje de salida y la "corriente de salida" corresponde a el valor de VA, asi que, supongo que es la potencia.

Por ejemplo en una, la que tengo mas cerca ahora, me indica O/P(Output): 7VDC, 300mA, 2,1VA 
7*0,3 = 2,1
Creo que esta claro.
Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.
Todos los datos o características están en inglés, y VA(voltaje alterno) son iniciales en castellano. Dicho de otro manera Voltaje Alterno en inglés es Alternating voltage, cuyas iniciales son AV y no VA.
VA se refiere a la potencia.  P=VxC = 7Vx0.3A=2.1VA (Volt-Amp).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

Quiero estar equivocado, pero... ¿No será que algún animalillo multiplicó la tensión por la corriente esa y le puso _VA _por Vatio?

Quizá (esto es una conjetura MUY traída de los pelos) eso quiere decir que la máxima corriente que puede entregar la batería son esos 300mA y por eso la máxima potencia serán 2,1W (que no _VA_)

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Cacho estás pensando en castellano, por qué un chino va a poner VATIO (Watts en castellano).
O tal vez en chino Watts suene VAT o algo así (quién sabe, al menos yo no).

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

Es que ese tipo de malas traducciones son frecuentes en productos de esos que se venden "por tonelada" en china.

Si yo tuviera que fabricar algo barato para vender de a millones a Taiwan y lo tuviera que marcar con caracteres chinos, primero tendría problemas con el dioma, y segundo que no tendría un revisor específico para mi producto.
Si no sabe cómo se abrevia Watt...


----------



## Rick-10 (Mar 11, 2010)

El *voltiamperio(VA)* es la unidad de la potencia aparente de una corriente eléctrica.
 En la corriente continua (o directa) es igual a la potencia, pero en la corriente alterna puede diferir, dependiendo del factor de potencia.
Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volt-amperio


Concluyendo. La inscripción VA en la batería indica la maxima potencia que puede proporcionar la batería. Como podemos apreciar, es una batería pequeña, por lo tanto no es comparable a las baterías de plomo y demás que no poseen un indicación de potencia máxima.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

Los *VA (Volt-Amper = Potencia Aparente = Vrms*Irms)* especificados son un *limite de utilizacion*, no la maxima potencia que puede proporcionarce a la carga (esta seria la *Potencia Activa*)

Ojo! La expresion Vrms*Irms es la que comunmente se usa para la Potencia Activa --> Que esta pasando?
Pasa que esa expresion vale *solamente *para *cargas resistivas y V e I senoidales puras*. O bien para V e I *constantes*.

Cuando la carga no es resistiva pura o tiene contenido armonico --> Los valores pueden ser *muy *diferentes.



En una pila o fuente de continua, la tension se mantiene constante, *pero la corriente no tiene por que ser constante*.  
Si por ejemplo la corriente demandada son pulsos de corta duracion, la *Irms* sera muy diferente de la *Imedia.*

El limite de utilizacion de una pila lo da la temperatura que levante (por riesgo de explosion o deterioro), esto depende logicamente de la corriente que este entregando la pila (encima a alta corriente el rendimiento baja).

Siendo el calentamiento consecuencia de la resistencia interna de la pila (el famoso equivalente Thevenin ) --> *sera proporcional al valor eficaz de la corriente (Irms)*

--> El fabricante podra especificar para la pila tanto la Irms maxima como el producto V*Irms (V es la tension de la pila y es *constante* --> V=Vrms)
*Y justamente ese producto es la Potencia Aparente*.



Ejercicio:  Obtener la expresion de la Potencia Activa entregada por una pila o fuente de continua.



Comentario:
Algo que se repite constantemente son las discusiones sobre señales continuas o alternas y sus valores RMS. 
Calculo que el 95% (y creo que me quedo corto) de los que escriben en Forosdeelectronica no tiene *ni la mas p*ta idea* de lo que es un valor RMS o el significado de los parametros basicos de una señal. Y aca incluyo tanto a los que estan empezando (logicamente disculpados) como a gente con experiencia (no disculpados :enfadado.

Lo mas triste es que definiciones y ejemplos para despejar las dudas se consiguen sin moverse de la silla (Google)

.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Root Mean Square, o raiz media cuadratica.

Se utiliza para conocer el voltaje eficaz de una señal. Como en continua, no existe una variable que dependa de tiempo, se queda fuera de la integral entonces queda la constante sola, por eso V = Vrms.

Depende del tipo de onda y de las faces que se usen para calcular su valor.

Y no lo busque en google, simplemente si no lo se al dedito, mis dispositivos truenan, solo que como no encontre una referencia absoluta sobre que demonios hacia la potencia en una bateria, no quise abrir la bocota...

Eduardo, tambien callar es de sabios.

parametros de una señal.

Imax, Vmax, Vrms, Irms, Pac, Pdc, Factor de forma, Factor potencia, THD, TUF (es de transformadores pero se calcula con su señal)... solo por mencionar algunas de las mas usadas.

Edito:
Siguiendo tu consejo, de curiosidad busque en google, y voy a enriquecer tu definición:


> En matemáticas, la media cuadrática, valor cuadrático medio o RMS (del inglés root mean square) es una medida estadística de la magnitud de una cantidad variable. Puede calcularse para una serie de valores discretos o para una función de variable continua. El nombre deriva del hecho de que es la raíz cuadrada de la media aritmética de los cuadrados de los valores.


En resumen, no todos sabemos todo.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

Antiworldx:
Por que saltas?  Ponete a leer temas viejos donde se hable de valores eficaces etc y despues comenta.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

> El respeto al derecho ageno... es la paz
> Benito Juarez



A caso me he equivocado?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

No se supone que hay que llevarsela tranquila. Incluso yo tengo problemas con eso del RMS, llega el punto en que no la entiendo en ciertos casos y dudo de lo que me enseñaron. Pero lo que hago es leer.

Si estamos aquí por voluntad propia es porque deseamos ayudar y *Aprender*.
No seré ingeniero aún y estoy hecho una semilla o menos que eso, pero hay que esforzarse.
Pero todo tranquilo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

[Antiworldx]
Linda frase...

Ahora explicame que tiene que ver el respeto con mi queja por errores de concepto bastante comunes.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Calculo que el 95% (y creo que me quedo corto) de los que escriben en Forosdeelectronica no tiene *ni la mas p*ta idea* de lo que es un valor RMS o el significado de los parametros basicos de una señal. Y aca incluyo tanto a los que estan empezando (logicamente disculpados) como a gente con experiencia (no disculpados :enfadado.
> 
> Lo mas triste es que definiciones y ejemplos para despejar las dudas se consiguen sin moverse de la silla (Google)
> 
> .



Que no insultes por favor... olvida el asunto, y esperemos la limpieza del tema.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

_"ni la mas p*ta idea" _es una expresion sonora pero no es ningun insulto_.

_Pero ya que saltaste... Antes que borren esta seguidilla de mensajes que no aportan nada: Me debes el ejercicio


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

hubo exageración por parte de los 2.

Eduardo... Un tono fuerte en su comentario
Antiworldx... Tomarselo muy a pecho.

Hay que ser mas tranquilos. Es simple.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Eduardo... Un tono fuerte en su comentario


En eso tenes razon, al releerlo me arrepenti. Pero era tarde...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Vale!!!

En continua, por el hecho que los dispositivos se comportan meramente resistivos en tiempo infinito, no se toma el factor de potencia o desfazamiento, ya que es uno, asi que simplemente se multiplica corriente por voltaje...
P=V*I
o en su defecto
P = V^2 / R

El problema existe detras del circuito rectificador, en el caso de los convertidores AC/DC con transformador simple.

P.D. mientras contestaba contestaron ambos... pero lo bueno es que no paso de aqui y todo quedo bien aclarado y todos tan comadres como siempre!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Tengo en mente: La potencia Activa es la que consume un circuito en cuestión realmente y puramente resistivo. P=V*I
Al menos que entren en juego otras cuestiones, que realmente desconozco. Si es así, toca leer más.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

Negativo caballeros 

La alimentacion es una fuente de continua (luego V=constante) pero la carga puede ser cualquier cosa, si se trata de un circuito electronico trabajando, la corriente instantanea no sera para nada constante.

Try again


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

A ver... ya entramos en tema ahora si bueno...

Tu hablas entonces de un di/dt...
en donde la corriente instantanea es variante.

Ahora, como entran los numeros complejos en todo esto?
Hasta donde tengo entendido, no dejan de ser valores instantaneos... 
Ha ya se por donde vas...

si tenemos una corriente de señal no ruidosa, pues entonces
P=V*Irms

Y si es ruidosa (aleatoria) se tendra que calcular el rms por algun sistema de muestreo, o probabilidad de desviacion standard.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahora que veo mis discos duros trabajando, me doy cuenta de que es imposible que un circuito realmente mantenga un consumo estable. ¿A eso te referís? Desconozco totalmente una expresión matemática para eso. Y como para leer a estas horas de la noche como que ya arden los ojos...

Pero buehh, soy un salamín y creo que es normal.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

No hacen falta complejos.

Imaginen un caso asi:
La pila alimenta un circuito que tiene un 555 que hace flashear un led a 100Hz con un 5% de duty cycle.
Cuando el led esta apagado el consumo total son 5mA (ejemplo) y cuando esta encendido el consumo total del circuito son 100mA  (lo estamos pateando).

Cual seria la expresion general de la Potencia Activa demandada a la pila?
Y la de la Potencia Aparente?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Tuve que ir por mi diccionario de matemáticas y Electricidad II
Veamos.

Para Potencia activa: P=I*V(CosPhi) En Watts, Pero aquí implica un angulo de conducción (Creo, Juaa).
Aparte, el consumo generará flancos de subida y bajada de corriente a 100Hz. A menos que esto se relacione con angulo de conducción...
Y lo de la otra potencia te lo debo, ya hace mucho sueño.

Un placer platicar de esto compañero Eduardo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahora si me quito el sombrero ... Puedes explicar a donde quieres llegar?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para Potencia activa: P=I*V(CosPhi) En Watts, Pero aquí implica un angulo de conducción (Creo, Juaa).


Pero esa expresion de Potencia Activa es solo valida para con V e I senoidales puras 

Tenes que usar la expresion de la potencia con una integral. Esa es la que "vale siempre".

-------------------------

Doy la respuesta.

Con *señales periodicas*, la Potencia activa se define como:

* P = 1/T * Integral(V*I)*

Donde T es el periodo y V e I los valores instantaneos de tension y corriente y los extremos de la integral son el periodo.

Si V es constante --> Sale de la integral y queda:

 P = V*(1/T * Integral(I))  

donde el termino (1/T * Integral(I)) no es mas que el *promedio aritmetico *de la corriente --> *Es lo que mediriamos con el tester en continua*.

Luego, la respuesta es *P = V*Imedia*




Si aplicamos esto al ejemplo del led que puse despues.
Siendo 5% el duty cycle y 5 y 100mA la corriente --> La corriente media sera:

*Imedia* = .95*5mA + .05*100mA = *9.75mA*

Como no hable del voltaje de la pila/bateria/fuente, supongamos que fuera de 9V.
Entonces la Pot. Act sera *P* = 9*9.75 *= 87.75mW*


Y que pasa con la Potencia Aparente?
Esa siempre es *S = Vrms*Irms* , V es constante (V=Vrms) *pero I no*.

Entonces  *Irms* = raiz(.95*5^2 + .05*100^2) = *22.89mA* 
(Eso salio *aplicando la definicion integral de valor eficaz*. *Es lo que mediriamos con un tester "True RMS"*).

Mas del doble que la Imedia...

La Potencia Aparente es entonces *S* = 9*22.89 = *206 mVA*
Si bien Volt*mA son miliWatts se expresa como miliVA para evitar confusion.


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 12, 2010)

Si la tensión de la batería es constante, la corriente va a ser constante.. Por eso en Teoria de Circuitos I se analiza el circuito desde dos puntos de vista:

Análisis transitorio.
Análisis Permanente.

Una cosa es tener una Tensión Senoidal Contante y otra es tener una Tensión Continua (Constante).

*PD*: Vean el análisis de continua de un circuito RL, a partir de un tiempo de 5(Tau) la corriente es constante..

Y si es una Batería, la Potencia Aparente es Igual a la Activa (Análisis Permanente).

Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Excelente eduardo. Queda anotado.

Me sale una pregunta... ya en la practica, que ocurre con un dispositivo, que no es periodico? digamos un mp3? o un radio a baterias?


----------



## elvicus (Mar 12, 2010)

yo tengo una duda....como puedo calcular el tiempo que durara una bateria o pila?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 12, 2010)

odio la corriente alterna
demasiado numero complejo y demasiadas cosas raras elevadas a -1
aunque por otro lado a salvado la vida de miles de personas


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

No cabe duda que me falta muuucho. Y la verdad casi no me llevo con ese tipo de matemáticas. Aunque ya tendré que enfrentarlas de nuevo.

Gracias por la explicación Educardo.

saludos!!!


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 12, 2010)

A mi parecer VA es el producto voltios*amperes que lo colocan para referirse a la potencia, pero no voltamperes.

Sin embargo les adjunto un pequeño documento para colaborar con la discusion


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 12, 2010)

jor1703 dijo:


> A mi parecer VA es el producto voltios*amperes que lo colocan para referirse a la potencia, pero no voltamperes.
> 
> Sin embargo les adjunto un pequeño documento para colaborar con la discusion


por eso digo que se podría usar indistintamente ese término tanto en CC como en AC, aunque no representen la misma cantidad

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Me sale una pregunta... ya en la practica, que ocurre con un dispositivo, que no es periodico? digamos un mp3? o un radio a baterias?


Las conclusiones son las mismas. 


En una radio (en un mp3 es parecido) la corriente demandada a la bateria es la suma de dos componentes.
- Una componente constante, que corresponde al consumo en reposo del circuito (sin señal).
- Y una componente variable importante, donde la mayor parte de ella es la que termina moviendo el parlante (mayor volumen --> mayor corriente). 

A alto volumen, predomina lejos la componente que excita al parlante. Por lo tanto, se estara demandando de la fuente una corriente *casi* con la misma forma de onda que la de salida pero *rectificada media onda* si la etapa de salida es complementaria u *onda completa* si es pushpull o puente.


A pesar de que las señales no son periodicas, con un programa sin grandes variaciones de intensidad musical, para intervalos *T* suficientemente grandes (en este caso a partir de 0.1" a 1"), el valor de  Imedia = 1/T * Integral(I) *se mantiene estable*. Cosa que verificas midiendo la corriente con el tester (la lectura se queda quieta o bailando alrededor de un valor).


Igual que antes, la medicion de la potencia activa (V*Imedia, I medida con tester en escala de continua) nos indica la potencia que entrega la bateria y en base a eso, podemos estimar su duracion.

Y la potencia aparente (V*Irms) sigue siendo un parametro de control del abuso de la bateria. Mientras no se supere el especificado, no habra calentamiento peligroso con su correspondiente acortamiento de vida y riesgo de explosion en algunas.

En una radio o similar esto ni se tiene en cuenta, porque *ni* la Irms es muy diferente de la Imedia *ni* las pilas usadas son de baja resistencia interna (con un pico grande de corriente se viene abajo la tension).
 Pero en equipos donde la bateria es de baja resistencia interna y esta exigida por tiempos cortos con pulsos de gran amplitud *si*.

-----------------

Se puede agregar que la especificacion de la potencia aparente *es mas importante  todavia en transformadores*, sobre todo donde se haga rectificacion+filtrado_a_capacitor.

En un transformador bajo cargas del orden de la nominal, su calentamiento depende mayoritariamente de la resistencia de sus bobinados --> *Depende del valor RMS de la corriente que le circule*. 
Esto es muy importante, porque debido a que se esta filtrando con un capacitor y se busca un ripple bajo --> el angulo de conduccion de los diodos es bajo --> la corriente en los bobinados es un pico alto de corta duracion --> *La diferencia entre Imedia e Irms es importante*.

Esto significa que si la carga (posterior al filtrado) demanda por ejemplo *100Watts* --> La potencia aparente puede ser de *150VA* *o mas* segun cuanto nos deliremos con el capacitor de filtro.  


---------------------
---------------------

Comentarios no-polemicos .

Quiero aclarar que el valor RMS *total* de una señal medido con un tester True RMS no es de lectura directa, porque en escala de alterna desacoplan la componente continua --> El valor se obtiene haciendo esta operacion entre dos lecturas:
Valor_RMS = raiz(Valor_CC^2 + Valor_ACrms^2) 

Tambien, hilando fino, lo que muestra el tester en realidad *no es* el promedio arimetico en un intervalo sino un* producto de convolucion*, pero mejor no entrar ahi porque se pone mas denso matematicamente. 
*Conceptualmente* es mejor considerar que lo que visualiza el tester es un promedio aritmetico pero sabiendo que en realidad no es exactamente asi  .


----------



## alejosao (Mar 12, 2010)

he estado leyendo las respuestas y son muy buenas...pero en verdad a mi se me hizo mas facil aprender estos conceptos por triangulo de potencias esto es  basico para empezar en corriente alterna...donde la potencia aparente(VA) no es nada mas que la raiz cuadrada de la suma de la potencia promedio(W) y la potencia reactiva(VAR)(simple teorema de pitagoras)...como la potencia promedio de capacitores e inductores es cero nos ayuda muchisimo en el calculo....Potencia promedio=(V*I)/2 esto nos da un valor en watios...ademas podemos utilizar un mapa cartesiano donde en el eje de las "x" ponemos los valores reales(resistencias) y en el plano de la "y" los valores imaginarios (capacitores y los inductores)...luego realizamos la suma vectorial y eso es todo...ademas sirve de mucho para el factor de potencia que solo es el cos del triangulo que se forma (triangulo de potencia) cos = pontecia promedio/potencia aparente....si esto es igual a uno(idealmente) significa que se esta aprovechando al maximo  la potencia suministrada...el servicio de empresa electrica en mi cuidad exigue que el factor de potencia este sobre 0.8...bueno sin salirme del tema quiero especificar que en el plano cartesiano los valores de los inductores estan en 90 grados mientras el que los capacitores en -90 grados...bueno la verdad es un tema largo que requiere de un buen entendimiento desde el principio y para no ampliar mas la cosas y confurdir dejemoslo ahi jeje..espero que les haya servido en algo este aporte..


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

No cabe duda que esto del TruRMS tiene muuucho por donde agarrarle. Desgraciadamente no tengo el nivel matemático para entendelo. Lo de la integral lo entendí perfectamente bien, integrales si recuerdo un poco.!!!
Gracias por las aclaraciones Eduardo

Saludos!!!


----------



## saiwor (Mar 12, 2010)

si fue una buena explicacion acerca de baterias.... I y A
ummum,,, viendo unas fotos...yo no he ese tipo de nomeclatura que raro,,, aqui te muestro mis baterias que tengo ala mano


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Pero limbo es español y allá parece que hacen que los fabricantes de baterías especifiquen mejor las caracteristicas de estas, supongome yo.

Saludos···


----------



## saiwor (Mar 12, 2010)

> allá parece que hacen que los fabricantes de baterías especifiquen mejor las caracteristicas de estas


que quieres decir no te entendi bien.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

¿No fui claro?

A ver, como en España, las normas de fabricación son diferentes, mas exigentes por decir, supongo que estas normas hacen que los fabricantes especifican otros parametros en las baterías, como lo es el "VA" del compañero Limbo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 13, 2010)

57 posts por un par de letras en una bateria?
dejemoslo en que el chino que lo puso fue tonto, y
para ahorrar tinta multiplico V*A y puso VA


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 13, 2010)

Si.. Pero fuera del tema baterías, la explicación de *Eduardo* está muy buena para el cálculo de potencia.

*Eduardo*: Digamos que para un circuito pasivo sería indistinto hablar de VA o W (Para el caso de la batería o fuente DC), y en el caso de un circuito activo debería discriminarse VA y W? Como en el ejemplo que propusiste...

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 13, 2010)

Deberia...  deberia si resulta util para el dimensionamiento, y en las aplicaciones comunes no lo es. 
Ya sea porque la pila no puede entregar grandes picos de corriente o porque las aplicaciones para las que fue pensada no lo demandan.


Pero hay diferentes maneras de especificar, la idea es poner lo minimo indispensable.
En transformadores se utiliza VA porque es necesario, debido a que la corriente casi siempre tiene un desfasaje con la tension o distorsion.  
En pilas lo mas frecuente es nada (solo la capacidad en Ah) o la corriente maxima de descarga continua. Solo cuando son para aplicaciones donde deben entregar corrientes altas en intervalos cortos se agrega la corriente de pico o si son repetitivos, la Irms.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 13, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Deberia... deberia si resulta util para el dimensionamiento, y en las aplicaciones comunes no lo es.
> Ya sea porque la pila no puede entregar grandes picos de corriente o porque las aplicaciones para las que fue pensada no lo demandan.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eres ing. electronico no?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 13, 2010)

No                   .


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok.. Gracias *Eduardo* por la explicación.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 13, 2010)

Que postee una foto, ni en las vaterias de plomo-gel ni las tipicas NiCd, Ni-mh , Ni-ion ni las lipo pone nada de VA, todo esta mAh


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 13, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> Podrías subir una foto de alguna de estas baterías?? Si tienes varias, sube algunas.
> 
> *PD*: O indicar que marca son, y de que tensión.
> 
> Saludos!





tiopepe123 dijo:


> Que postee una foto, ni en las Baterias de plomo-gel ni las tipicas NiCd, Ni-mh , Ni-ion ni las lipo pone nada de VA, todo esta mAh



Si también lo pedí varios POST atrás, tanta discusión (productiva, claro...) sobre el tema ameritan unas fotografías . *Limbo* sí tienen a mano sube unas fotos. Tampoco vi esta nomenclatura...

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 13, 2010)

En ningun momento dije que solo fueran en baterias o pilas, sino que tambien en adaptadores. Ahora mismo tengo a mano un adaptador pero no tengo fotos. Intentare hacerle una. En pilas tambien alguna vez lo he visto pero ahora mismo no tengo ninguna pila con esa nomenclatura.


----------



## saiwor (Mar 13, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Que postee una foto, ni en las vaterias de plomo-gel ni las tipicas NiCd, Ni-mh , Ni-ion ni las lipo pone nada de VA, todo esta mAh


tienes razón... 
ver para creer,,, si que saque unas fotos a las baterias...


----------



## Limbo (Mar 13, 2010)

> ver para creer,,, si que saque unas fotos a las baterias...





> En ningun momento dije que solo fueran en baterias o pilas, sino que tambien en adaptadores. Ahora mismo tengo a mano un adaptador pero no tengo fotos. Intentare hacerle una. En pilas tambien alguna vez lo he visto pero ahora mismo no tengo ninguna pila con esa nomenclatura.


Ya dije antes qu eno tengo ninguna pila/bateria con esa nomenclatura, pero si que las he visto...
Lo que tengo ahora mismo es un adaptador.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

En un adaptador es normal que especifique su salida en vatios, VA. En esots momentos tengo el del modem. 5V @ 2A. VA = 10W.


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 14, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Siempre he tenido esa duda y nunca me he decidido a resolverla.
> 
> ...





Limbo dijo:


> Tengo muchas baterias y adaptadores que indican eso. Me extraña que no sea tan comun.
> 
> No solo en baterias y adaptadores he visto VA sino que en interruptores tambien lo he visto..





tiopepe123 dijo:


> Por una letra y tantos post, no son VA sino Ah (Amperioshora).
> 
> No tiene sentido en DC hablar de VA y no hay ningunba bateria de marca conocida o desconocida que indique la CAPACIDAD en VA sino mAh o Ah.
> 
> No liemos al personal.





antiworldx dijo:


> En los interruptores, si es importante, pues te especifica la potencia maxima que soportan.
> Tambien en los relevadores y contactores, y ahi si, independientemente de que tipo de corriente se refiera.





Limbo dijo:


> ¿Quien ha hablado de capacidad?
> Tengo bastantes bateria que en la salida DC me indican VA y no, no hablo de los Ah.
> 
> 
> ...





Limbo dijo:


> En ningun momento dije que solo fueran en baterias o pilas, sino que tambien en adaptadores. Ahora mismo tengo a mano un adaptador pero no tengo fotos. Intentare hacerle una. En pilas tambien alguna vez lo he visto pero ahora mismo no tengo ninguna pila con esa nomenclatura.




Amigo *Limbo*, en adaptadores como ya te mencionaron antes, es un tema conocido. Pero creo que la discusión que genero el tema es porque en tu primer planteo, hablaste de baterías. Dicho sea de paso, todavía tengo duda sobre el tema .

Bueno quedará flotando el tema .. cuando tengas a mano una foto o una batería con esta nomenclatura, súbela, un buen aporte.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 14, 2010)

Dicho sea de paso, yo tampoco he visto baterias donde se especifique los VA maximos.
Cuando son de baja resistencia interna se les agrega, ya sea en la misma etiqueta o detallado en su datasheet los limites de corriente bajo distintas condiciones (continuo,burst,etc).  

Como no hay una terminologia comun entre los los distintos fabricantes no me sorprendio que Limbo encontrara una indicando VA. Que al fin y al cabo, es equivalente a una especificacion en corriente.  Pero verlo en una bateria... yo tampoco.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 15, 2010)

> Bueno quedará flotando el tema .. cuando tengas a mano una foto o una batería con esta nomenclatura, súbela, un buen aporte.


Si la veo le hago una foto, pero de todas formas no tiene mucho misterio, simplemente aparecia "xxVA" donde estaban las especificaciones. No es dificil de imaginarselo.


----------



## Kobazu (Mar 23, 2018)

En otras palabras VA significa los amperios?, tengo una fuente de blueray que en unas de sus salidas dice 12.5.3VA, quiere decir que es 12.5 V a 3 Amperios?  O estoy en lo incorrecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2018)

No,  3VA son 3 Watt (Volts por Amperes , así que 3VA / 12,5V = 0,24A = 240 mA




Kobazu dijo:


> 12.5.3VA


 Ahí falta algo !

12.5V 3VA o 12V 5.3VA ?


----------



## Kobazu (Abr 1, 2018)

Ohh. Valla , gracias


----------



## interhaz (Abr 1, 2018)

Limbo dijo:


> Tengo muchas baterias y adaptadores que indican eso. Me extraña que no sea tan comun.
> 
> No solo en baterias y adaptadores he visto VA sino que en interruptores tambien lo he visto..




Este tema se cerrará esperando esa foto.


----------

